
Historic California Ghost Town Is Up for Sale - DoreenMichele
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/california-ghost-town-sale-180969322/?no-ist
======
lovecrypto
Cool, I've always had on my mind that the ultimate game would be a laser tag
AR game, and that would be the perfect landscape for that!

